# Where do you find amp parts?



## tknude (Jan 4, 2011)

I bought a couple of ADS PQ10 amps fr someone from here. When I got them I noticed some deformation on the 12v terminal. I took if apart and found that the terminal should be replaced. 

Here are some pics. 

Any suggestions as to we're I could find a replacement part?


----------



## tknude (Jan 4, 2011)

After scouring the web I think I am on the right track with Terminal Connectors found at electronics supply places. Hopefully I can find some with the same spacing, rating and gauge.

These are also known as Strip Connectors, Terminal strips, and Connector Blocks, incase anyone else is looking.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Check out Newark,Farnell and Mouser.


----------



## dodgerblue (Jul 14, 2005)

You can find those at radio shack if you have one close by .
There are 3-4 different sizes so bring a reference with you .


----------



## WRX2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

Hopefully there are some more markings on it to help, but Mouser has tons of parts. That is a barrier type terminal block. Here is a link for 3 position ones, just keep in mind the pictures are reference only and you will need to open the data sheet and take measurements to get the correct one.

Barrier Terminal Blocks | Mouser


----------

